# stihl mm55 question



## odie (Apr 17, 2015)

Everyone,

Quick question - I hope.....

I possibly need a new cylinder for my MM55 tiller... don't ask....

But - I have looked high and low and cannot find an aftermarket (re - cheap) replacement.... of even a genuine replacement for that matter...

Does anyone know if the tiller shares a cylinder/piston combo with any of the chainsaw models?... and if so, which one?

Thanks

Odie


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

na 4140 is that engine weedeaters only 4 mix is 4180 that is also the service manual number


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

here is 2 stroke service manual


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

this one is for 4 mix


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

on stihl deal site that units is used on about 50-75 units lol cylinder and piston through stihl is 50.00 cheap for stihl dont know customer price


----------

